# Installation, Kernelmodule laden...

## Farbkreis

Guten Tag,

ich installiere gerade zum ersten Mal Gentoo und bin beim Punk 7

Kernelmodule laden.

Ich habe meinen Kernel via Genkernel erstmal erstellt.

Nun wirft mir 

# find /lib/modules/<kernel version>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | less

fast 800 Zeilen aus, die muss ich doch nicht alle abschreiben, oder etwa doch? Das wäre doch zu hart??

Wsa mach ich falsch

DANKE

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Nein, die brauchst du nicht alle abschreiben.

Die Liste soll nur eine Übersicht bieten welche Module in deinem neuen Kernel alle verfügbar wären. Für ein bootfähiges System benötigst du vermutlich keines zwingend davon.

Entscheide selbst ob du ein Modul zwingend benötigst. Ansonsten kannst du diesen Punkt auch erst mal überspringen.

In deinem neuen gebooteten System kannst du dir die Liste auch jederzeit mit 

```
# modprobe -l
```

 (ist ein kleines L) wieder anzeigen lassen.

----------

## Farbkreis

Servus,

danke für deine Hilfe. Nur mal als Frage, ich hatte gestern genkernel genutzt und entweder bei Grub gepatzt oder es ist daran gescheitert, dass genkernel kein EXT4 unterstützt (und den Schalter --all wollte ich nicht nutzn, da ich mir unsicher war wie aktuell die Installationsanleitung diesbezüglich ist).

Wollte nun meinen eigenen Kernel einrichten. Aber die Optionen killen mich, ich hab größtenteils keinen Plan was ich brauche, wsa cih als Modul laden soll und was ich nicht brauche. Selbst bei Dateisystem, was für mich relativ überschaubar ist (will ext4 nutzen) muss ich sagen, dass ich von der Fülle an Optionen überwältigt bin (alleine zu ext4 gibts zig Unteroptionen - brauch ich die?  :Sad:  ). Ganz zu schweigen von den Ethernet / Wlan Optionen.

Wie kann ich mich da behutsam herantasten und einen für mich zufriedenstellenden Kernel zusammenstellen?

Danke

----------

## V10lator

Einen Kernel selbst zu backen ist einfacher als man anfangs denkt.

Via lspci -v kannst du schonmal sehen welches (PCI) Gerät welches Modul benötigt. Ob du etwas fest im Kernel oder als Modul hast ist Geschmackssache. Ich z.B. kompiliere alles was beim booten immer vorhanden ist oder häufig benutzt wird (usb-storage z.B.) fest ein. Was nur selten genutzt wird wird zum Modul.  :Smile: 

Wegen ext4:

```
CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set
```

Damit bist du auf der "sicheren" Seite. Ob du XATTR/ACL wirklich brauchst musst du selbst wissen. Der Dateiindizierungsdienst Tracker braucht (glaube ich) z.B. XATTR.

Auch W-LAN ist recht easy: Du weißt ja welches Modul du brauchst (lspci -v). Meist aktiviert das Modul alles was es benötigt, bei mir (ath5k) sieht das z.B. so aus:

```
cat .config | grep 802                    (05-22 17:01)

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_BRCM80211 is not set
```

Das komplizierteste dürfte das Netzwerk sein (nicht der hardware Treiber sondern der TCP/IP Stack). Den kannst du dir aber getrost von einem Genkernel (oder sonst einem Kernel) kopieren, wenn es dir zu schwierig werden sollte.

Auch hilft es den Hilfetext zu der Option zu lesen. Hier kann man dann auch sehr oft lesen: "If unsure say X." (also z.B. "If unsure say Y."

----------

## Farbkreis

Ich werds mal probieren (bin grad wieder auf dem Weg dahin), aber ich hoffe dass der Weg mit 

make menuconfig

nicht allzusehr damit abweicht (ist ja grafisch)

ein paar fragen habe ich noch:

1.) welche Zeitzone ist für uns die richtige (wir brauchen ja GMT + 1) [EDIT: IST WOHL MET]

2.) Sollte man KDE per Hand installieren oder es per "Profil" anwählen? Darüber verliert die Anleitung keinerlei worte

3.) Wieso gibts nur ein 10.0 Profil, aber wir sind doch bei der Version 11.0 !?

4.) Wie bekomem ich die Einstellungen aus Genkernel raus? (vgl Vorpost)

 :Smile: 

Danke

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Farbkreis wrote:*   

> Ich werds mal probieren (bin grad wieder auf dem Weg dahin), aber ich hoffe dass der Weg mit 
> 
> make menuconfig
> 
> nicht allzusehr damit abweicht (ist ja grafisch)
> ...

 

zu 1) die richtige zeitzone sollte Europe/Berlin sein, da wir derzeit MESZ haben muss sich das mitändern

zu 2) du musst beides tun, bloß das profil anwählen installiert dir nichts. über das profil wählst du aber die geeigneten useflags aus und brauchst nicht alles selber zusammenklicken.

zu 3) gibt wohl noch nicht so große unterschiede zwischen 10 und 11 das es sich lohnt. wenn es sich ergibt gibts evtl ein 11er profil

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> 1.) welche Zeitzone ist für uns die richtige (wir brauchen ja GMT + 1) [EDIT: IST WOHL MET]

 

Ich würde die Hardware Uhr auf UTC lassen - siehe in der /etc/conf.d/hwclock  (ist eh default)

Und dann die richtige Timezone setzen - ist vermutlich Europe/Berlin

Beachte aber das wir aktuell Sommerzeit haben und somit ZWEI Stunden im voraus sind. Du solltest deine Hardware Uhr im BIOS also  zwei Stunden gegenüber der aktuellen Ortszeit zurück stellen, dann sollte alles weitere passen.

Das schaut dann zb so aus 

```
# hwclock 

Sun 22 May 2011 04:44:37 PM CEST  -0.611471 seconds

# date

Sun May 22 18:44:39 CEST 2011
```

 *Quote:*   

> 4.) Wie bekomem ich die Einstellungen aus Genkernel raus? (vgl Vorpost) 

  Diese ist vermutlich unter /etc/kernels (oder so ähnlich) zu finden.

Diese könntest du auch nach /usr/src/linux/.config kopieren und dann bitte ein "make oldconfig" nutzen.

----------

## V10lator

 *Farbkreis wrote:*   

> Ich werds mal probieren (bin grad wieder auf dem Weg dahin), aber ich hoffe dass der Weg mit 
> 
> make menuconfig
> 
> nicht allzusehr damit abweicht (ist ja grafisch)

 Also ich nenne make xconfig oder make gconfig grafisch...  :Wink:  Aber Spaß beiseite, das sollte recht einfach umzusetzen sein. Ich habe die Einstellungen einfach nur per "cat /usr/src/linux | grep XYZ" rausgesucht, das Beispiel mit ext4 sollte aber nicht mal einer Erklärung zum ncurses Interface benötigen. Der Rest war eh nur als Beispiel gedacht (siehe den Satz: "Meist aktiviert das Modul alles was es benötigt").

P.S. Hilfetext lesen! Beispiel:

```
File Systems ->

  The Extended 4 (ext4) filesystem

    Use ext4 for ext2/3 file systems
```

Hilfxtext:

 *Quote:*   

> Use ext4 for ext2/ext3 file systems
> 
> CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23:
> 
> Allow the ext4 file system driver code to be used for ext2 or
> ...

 

Als kleiner Tipp: make xconfig oder make gconfig zeigt dir den Hilfetext (meiner Meinung nach) besser/einfacher an.

----------

